# InDesign - Frage bezügliche Zeichen-/Absatzformaten



## Chickow (29. August 2006)

Guten Abend 
Ich habe eine kurze Frage bezüglich Indesign und den Zeichen-/Absatzformaten.
Ich würde gerne ein Format erstellen, welches automatisch die Anzahl der harten Zeilenumbrüche beinhaltet. Z.B.: Ein Format welches bei jeder Headline dafür sorgt, dass hinter dieser 2 Zeilenumbrüche folgen.

Jedoch scheint es nicht zu klappen. Das letzte Mal dass ich das gemacht habe ist Monate her und jetzt da es wieder aktuell ist für eine Prüfung, schaffe ich es irgendwie nicht mehr dies hinzubekommen.

Es wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir dabei wieder auf die Sprünge helfen könntet  

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Abend noch^^


----------



## akrite (29. August 2006)

...klingt ziemlich klar nach Scripting, dürfte ne simple if-then-else Suchroutine sein - aber frag mich nicht nach der genauen Vorgehensweise.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Chickow (29. August 2006)

Ja, das Problem ist aber, als ich das vor Monaten in der Schule angewendet habe, war es simples "Textabschnitt + Umbrüche - Markieren" und daraus nen neues Format erstellen... nur auf Teufel komm raus schein ich es nicht mehr hinzubekommen...
trotzdem danke, jedoch so komplex war es nicht ;-)


----------

